# What is ssvagent.exe



## computersarecool (Nov 23, 2010)

When I opened internet explorer, a message popped up asking if i want to run ssvagent.exe
I will not accept without knowing what this is.


----------



## stevecook (Oct 8, 2005)

ssvagent.exe is used by Java to perform updates and is OK. Java comes via a company called Oracle now.


----------

